# Hey



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.. we surely demand pics!


----------



## Ride4Christ (Aug 14, 2013)

will do  

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/970057_10151759618083690_1388590798_n.jpg

^this is Blue and myself

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1063715_10151762728168690_188050763_o.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/9052_10151759614173690_470305258_n.jpg

now for the other horses..

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/385340_10151677573098690_897734958_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/485469_10151677573453690_2279442_n.jpg

^ those two pics are of Ace. The quarter horse/ tb who may have arabian in him as well

Ruby
https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/970861_10151714806783690_523716394_n.jpg

and Rosa d'Oro also known as Rosie
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/548345_10151672784048690_1394697403_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/431832_10151677570953690_1915565304_n.jpg


----------



## WhiteHorse (Dec 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 
Nice horses, each quite different.


----------



## Mertle (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome! Lovely horses you have.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Nice horses. ;-)


----------



## Ride4Christ (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome from va
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Godgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

welcome where are you from?


----------



## Ride4Christ (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks! and I'm from Ontario


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you, Your horses are lovely


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

there is a thread for Canadian horse people


----------



## Stirrup (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome fellow Canadian.


----------

